

Freelancers VS. Development Company: How Not to Be a Buridan’s Ass - DDI_DEV

Buridan&#x27;s ass is an illustration of a paradox in philosophy in the conception of free will.
Wikipedia
When you have money and a business idea, many freelancers and development companies pretend to be “the people you need” who are worth your funds and attention. The decision whom to hire could be quite a trial. We’ll try to show all the advantages and disadvantages of each option and to help you make the right decision according to your business needs. 
We have identified several key points you should keep in mind:<p>Continue http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ddi-dev.com&#x2F;company&#x2F;blog&#x2F;12-freelancers-vs-development-company-how-not-be-buridans-as&#x2F;
======
timothy_joh
Super self-promotional writeup, without much substance.

